# This clone ready for transplant?



## 303 (Jul 12, 2009)

Heres a pic, theres some roots, but is it enough? Can I take the dome off at this point since its rooting? Also I took the clone from a plant 2 weeks in flower, once transplanted, can it go straight into flower?


----------



## 303 (Jul 12, 2009)

pics..........


----------



## angelsbandit (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks good.

Once you have roots established - which you do, it is ready to put in your growing medium.


----------



## 303 (Jul 12, 2009)

angelsbandit said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Once you have roots established - which you do, it is ready to put in your growing medium.


So I can take the dome off I assume, and it can go directly into flower?


----------



## 303 (Jul 12, 2009)

(its in my jiffy dome under cfls at 20/0 lighting)


----------



## angelsbandit (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea Man,

Once they have roots you don't need the dome anymore.

I veg longer, but you can put it into flower if you want - you just won't get as much as you would from a larger plant.


----------



## syze (Jul 12, 2009)

please let your roots develop a little bit more then that before transplanting, let a root ball form, not just a couple of roots, i dont have time to explain the concept but just do it, or dont


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats a nice cloning job dude.. And syze, you should explain that, because I've always found the sooner the better so that roots can grow into the soil, not be plopped into it.. I will add though that you should transplant into a SMALL container, and keep upping the size as needed..


----------



## 303 (Jul 12, 2009)

angelsbandit said:


> Yea Man,
> 
> Once they have roots you don't need the dome anymore.
> 
> I veg longer, but you can put it into flower if you want - you just won't get as much as you would from a larger plant.


yeah too late, looks fine..


born2killspam said:


> Thats a nice cloning job dude.. And syze, you should explain that, because I've always found the sooner the better so that roots can grow into the soil, not be plopped into it.. I will add though that you should transplant into a SMALL container, and keep upping the size as needed..


You know I've heard both ways, even on Jorge Cervantes grow dvd explains to plant when roots are abundant, but I've also heard hes an assclown. I don't know? I do know that reputable people on this site helping me through this agree to plant, and yes always put in small containers first, I'll veg this out a while, may even make it my mother? Not sure yet, but for now it looks outstanding. 

Off subject, anyone find a spicy malbec pairs with pot?


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually, soil is pretty forgiving either way, but if planting into hydroton or something you want to get them in early..
Only complication with jumping the gun is the extended period of moisture per watering.. Thats why I said small pots.. Wanna know another kickass reason to keep upgrading pot size, take a look at uncle ben's thread on chemical root-pruning with copper based compounds.. I think it was the Cervantes book that stole UB's pics on that matter, but perhaps I'm mistaken.. One mainstream guru/dipshit did steal and publish them though..


----------



## syze (Jul 13, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Thats a nice cloning job dude.. And syze, you should explain that, because I've always found the sooner the better so that roots can grow into the soil, not be plopped into it.. I will add though that you should transplant into a SMALL container, and keep upping the size as needed..


well roots do search for more moisture and oxygen in the soil, also nutes, so why not let them fill out were they live, and yes that is the point for continuosly transplanting from container to container and not strait into a 3 gallon pot, thats the reason, you get a more pronounced root formation, let it use its space, but its not a must its just a plus, later


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 13, 2009)

Because you're likely to damage them..


----------



## spiked1 (Jul 13, 2009)

The main thing is to harden them, by gradually removing the dome for longer periods until the roots can supply enough moisture.
There is a product called Plant Wax which is awsome for this.


----------



## satch (Jul 13, 2009)

303 said:


> So I can take the dome off I assume, and it can go directly into flower?


I myself would give it a week or so of veg time to get a bigger root system going before flowering but she is more than healthy enough to take the dome off. When I was doing SOG last year I gave clones two weeks total to make roots/veg before flower but it probably doesn't make much of a difference. Budsicles didn't seem to vary too much for me in size regardless of that little bit of veg time.


----------



## born2killspam (Jul 13, 2009)

Definately take the dome off, its the planting aspect that carries different schools of thought..


----------

